# Closet Carriers



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

OK question about closet carriers, i was asked by my zone manager at the U of O where I work, he wants to know if the carriers in the handicaps stalls at the Student Rec Center on campus are 300 lb or 500 lb load capacity, and if I can tell by looking at them. 

Probably no way to tell without pulling the toilet/s and or accessing the plumbing wall/s.

Can someone enlighten me on how you tell the load capacity of a closet carrier. keep in mind floors are concrete surfaces.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe have Dunbar come & sit on it.:laughing:

Just kidding, sorry though I don't know.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

Back to back are either 500 or 750 depending on make and model. Singles are usually 350 depending on what anchor u use on the back leg. If its 3/8" drop in or quick bolt put a fat ******* leg under it lol.


----------

